# Can Dealer Dealer 130mph Top Speed Limiter?



## BGR (Jul 23, 2014)

*Can Dealer Remove 130mph Top Speed Limiter?*

My incoming S3 will have all-season tires on it, which means the car comes electronically limited to 130mph. 

When summer hits and I put my track tires on to do track days, the 130mph limit will definitely be reached on my home track's front straight. Can the dealer reprogram the car to extend this to 155mph with proof of summer tires with a W speed rating?


----------



## phospher5 (Jun 21, 2012)

BGR said:


> My incoming S3 will have all-season tires on it, which means the car comes electronically limited to 130mph.
> 
> When summer hits and I put my track tires on to do track days, the 130mph limit will definitely be reached on my home track's front straight. Can the dealer reprogram the car to extend this to 155mph with proof of summer tires with a W speed rating?


that depends on if your dealership participates in ECU tuning of vehicles. Ask your dealership, and if they say no go to an APR tuner.


----------



## drober30 (Jan 5, 2015)

phospher5 said:


> that depends on if your dealership participates in ECU tuning of vehicles. Ask your dealership, and if they say no go to an APR tuner.


Some dealers will do ECU Tuning? Do they use the APR tunes or their own, this is all new to me. If dealer does due tunes are you protected for warranty repairs?


----------



## phospher5 (Jun 21, 2012)

drober30 said:


> Some dealers will do ECU Tuning? Do they use the APR tunes or their own, this is all new to me. If dealer does due tunes are you protected for warranty repairs?


no, you are not on the new cars because the ECU has a burn counter. However, some people in the states claim their dealers are tune friendly and will do what they can in a warranty work situation. buyer beware though.


----------



## BGR (Jul 23, 2014)

Does it actually require a tune? How does Audi differentiate the top speed limits between cars coming from the factory? Shouldn't the dealer be able to adjust this setting without using an aftermarket tune like APR?


----------



## roblove (Apr 18, 2014)

BGR said:


> Does it actually require a tune? How does Audi differentiate the top speed limits between cars coming from the factory? Shouldn't the dealer be able to adjust this setting without using an aftermarket tune like APR?


No, it seems absurd that it would require a tune. Surely it is a VAG-COM code? I'm sure an Audi dealer can make the change for free.


----------



## phospher5 (Jun 21, 2012)

roblove said:


> No, it seems absurd that it would require a tune. Surely it is a VAG-COM code? I'm sure an Audi dealer can make the change for free.


Well, you are modifying the parameters of the engine itself at this point. The engine cuts the fuel supply at the governed speed so in effect, changing the governor speed is tuning the engine.


----------



## m_bolc (Oct 19, 2008)

I've seen the option in VCDS, so the dealer must be able to lift the limiter. 
If the dealer won't play, just find someone with VCDS, in my car I found it the long coding helper for the engine module.


----------



## BGR (Jul 23, 2014)

m_bolc said:


> I've seen the option in VCDS, so the dealer must be able to lift the limiter.
> If the dealer won't play, just find someone with VCDS, in my car I found it the long coding helper for the engine module.


Perfect thanks.


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

m_bolc said:


> I've seen the option in VCDS, so the dealer must be able to lift the limiter.
> If the dealer won't play, just find someone with VCDS, in my car I found it the long coding helper for the engine module.


I don't know what you've seen but the dealer cannot remove the speed limiter using dealer diagnostic tools or VCDS. That is hard coded in the engine ECU and a new engine firmware would be required. That's a tune. If you saw this in VCDS, you should've changed it and tested it. You are certain to be disappointed.

There may be a secondary setting for winter tires but I think it just will undo an alarm. You dealer should be able to flash the ECU with a version without the 130 limit.

The problem is there is a law in this country that prevents the sale of a new motor vehicle that can exceed the speed rating of its OE tires. If you take it to the dealer for a stock flash, make sure you upgrade the tires.


----------



## m_bolc (Oct 19, 2008)

VR6Now said:


> I don't know what you've seen but the dealer cannot remove the speed limiter using dealer diagnostic tools or VCDS. That is hard coded in the engine ECU and a new engine firmware would be required. That's a tune. If you saw this in VCDS, you should've changed it and tested it. You are certain to be disappointed.
> 
> There may be a secondary setting for winter tires but I think it just will undo an alarm. You dealer should be able to flash the ECU with a version without the 130 limit.
> 
> The problem is there is a law in this country that prevents the sale of a new motor vehicle that can exceed the speed rating of its OE tires. If you take it to the dealer for a stock flash, make sure you upgrade the tires.


I went ahead and activated the speed limiter in VCDS, it accepted the coding. I removed it and it accepted it again. My car can't reach 208 kp/h (130mph) for me to test it out (lol 1.2T)...

I didn't grab a screenshot, but it does say like "Country with no speed limitation active" or something.


----------



## flat tyre (Jul 3, 2013)

You can't modify the speed limiter in VCDS. You can maybe set a lower one.

The actual top speed limiter (there's more than one for varying conditions, but one in general) can only be modified by reflashing the software. At the moment this requires know-how and very expensive tools. The dealer can't do it, and probably wouldn't even if they could.


----------

